# Storage of truffles



## dunk (Feb 7, 2002)

I am planning on making chocolate truffles and sending them to my mother for mother's day. I have several recipes and most of them say that truffles need to be refrigerated after being made. Is this necessary? I will be dipping most of them in tempered chocolate and always thought that chocolate should not go in the fridge b/c it will sweat. The others I will be dipping, then rolling in cocoa powder. 

My main concern is that I will be shipping them, so they will be at the mercy of the postal system for several days. Will they still be ok? Should I tell my mother to refrigerate them as soon as she gets them?

Thank you for your help

dunk


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

Allow the chocolate to set in the fridge but it can be kept in room temp esspecially if your chocolate was properly tempered however, I've found that with more liquid in the truffle mix, you may need to keep them refrigerated. 1 of other my class mates used a higher ratio of cream to chocolate and more alochole for the truffle mix and I found that after biting into 1, it was liquid inside.


----------



## kthull (Oct 9, 2002)

Several days??? How about packing them into a watertight box with some freezer packs and overnighting them? That should keep them cool enough to withstand delivery.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I'd ship them cold, like Kthull reccomended. I keep them in the cooler, well wrapped to keep moisture away. Norman Love (whom owns a chocolate company)freezes his. Cocoa powdered ones would melt down sitting on a shelf for a couple days (unless yours are really hard, lacking dairy).

Unless your an expert at truffles and know which mold inhibitors to add, I'd keep them cool the whole time, until their going to be eaten. 

P.S. I'm going to another chocolate demo tonight by a master chocolatier, can't wait.


----------

